# Hinges that seal the door and keep in heat



## mike68 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have heard and seen on another forum there is a spring loaded garage door hinge that when installed will help the door have a tighter fit to the opening and help keep in my heat.
Has anyone here used this product?
Thank you


----------



## mike68 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning,  I found information posted from an individual in Illinois that sounds like he has been using the Green Hinge system on his garage doors.
THought I would pass this along in case others like myself have been trying to get the details on this energy saving product.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this a 'zero clearance' door or one of the old style 'Jesus!' doors?


----------



## mike68 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol,  
I don't know what the zero clearance is style is vs the old Jesus style. 
Can you tell me the difference?


----------



## mike68 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, I found out a neighbor several doors from me owns an auto repair center in the Fox Valley.
He installed these spring loaded hinges on all 8 of his shop garage doors.
The comments he shared were positive.  
Apparently businesses like his can get cash incentives for installing products that save energy through Wisconsin Focus on Energy.  WFOE calculated his energy savings at about $85 per door!
Since I heat my large garage/workshop I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 16, 2014)

Let us know how it turns out and post some before and after pics if you can.


----------



## DNA (Jul 16, 2014)

If you guys are having issues with heat loss or cold loss with your garage door.   You should check out www.garagedoorairseal.com


----------



## mike68 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, so I called Lester at Green Hinge Systems early last week.  We talked about the size of the doors as well as the height (# of panels).  I have 5 panel doors which are 9 ft tall.  He sent me the residential hinges for my doors.  I did ask a question about the spring putting pressure on the door and his reply made sense.  The only time the spring does anything is when the door finally comes to its fully closed position.  Due to the pitch of the track, the springs don't impact the door in any way until the door is completely closed.  Even then, they are there just to hold the door in the proper closed position.  He laughed and said we are just trying to make it air tight, not water tight.  ha ha.  I get it.  
Well, my son and I put them on Saturday as a quick project for us.  It went well taking us about an hour to do the doors.  I was surprised at how nice the door seated after they were all installed.  The hinges work as a team, and every time I put a right and left hinge on (Pair) I opened and closed the door to monitor what it was doing and to make sure nothing was going wrong. I am pleasantly surprised because when I grabbed a hinge and pulled on it the door no longer wobbled as it did before.  I even went outside and gave the sides a push. The springs resisted but flexed inward as I pushed harder.  I am pleased and am glad they are on. This way if I have any questions, I can get them answered before the snow flies. I will try to post a picture or two.  I'm not that computer literate, so it may take awhile.  Or maybe that can be another project for my son and I.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Aug 2, 2014)

mike68 said:


> Lol,
> I don't know what the zero clearance is style is vs the old Jesus style.
> Can you tell me the difference?



The old style doors that kick up and out to open.


These; http://www.upandovergaragedoors.com/up-and-over-doors.php


----------



## mike68 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok, I got the Green hinges about August 1st. Lester called me a couple of days after receiving them.   And I finally got the hinges put on in mid-November. I heat my garage so sooner would have been better. They definitely closed the gaps around the doors and no more wobbling in the wind.  I have had time to see the performance and make sure I am not having any trouble.  All is great and can say with confidence I am a happy customer.  As I promised I did take some pictures.
On a side note it was pretty simple to match the numbers on the new hinges vs the old ones.  It went well and took about 15 minutes to do each door. 

View attachment samsung galaxy  2014 955.jpg


----------



## sthole (Feb 15, 2015)

good evening.  can you provide us with an idea of the cost of these for your garage door and how many panels was it.  i am assuming that these were for a 16' wide door panel.
thanks,  




mike68 said:


> Ok, so I called Lester at Green Hinge Systems early last week.  We talked about the size of the doors as well as the height (# of panels).  I have 5 panel doors which are 9 ft tall.  He sent me the residential hinges for my doors.  I did ask a question about the spring putting pressure on the door and his reply made sense..........................


----------



## mike68 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was asked to list the cost of the Green Hinges that I installed in November for my doors.  The hinges cost $14 each. So I spent $112 per door.
It has been a cold and very windy winter so far and I have saved approximately $60.00   This is the first year I haven't had snow blow in around the bottom side of the door and eventually melt leaving some water.
 I actually turned up the temperature a couple of degrees feeling confident the doors were not allowing my heat to escape.  It is surprising how the springs keep the door in place.  If I can save  another $50 or so this year, that will be a bonus.
I know I would have saved more getting them on in October instead of November. Thanks to Green hinge and Lester!


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Mike!

BTW, where the heck have you been?


----------

